# Problemas con un Monitor LCD LG



## PhilipTyson (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola a todos bueno tengo un monitor LCD LG y el problemas que tengo no da la iluminación de la pantalla prende pero si yo lo veo con el reflejo de la luz de ve que esta prendido y cuando la pantalla da iluminación ósea se prende por decirse así da un ruido como chispazos raro como si viniera de la fuente de alimentación interna y cuándo el ruido sesa la iluminación de la pantalla de apaga. a que se debe esto tengo alguna solución. Les adjunto una imgaen par aque vean lo que les digo



Como se dan cuenta es como si se viera algo pero no veo nada

Gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## PhilipTyson (Oct 1, 2010)

Cual puede ser la cuausa la fuete de poder interna pero no tiene nada sospechoso o afecta algun integrado o resistencias dentro del circuito de potencia


----------



## PhilipTyson (Oct 3, 2010)

Alguin sabe cual es el problema ,gracias


----------



## Wolfnight (Oct 4, 2010)

Posiblemente sean las lamparas del monitor, no estoy muy seguro, pero vi ese problema en una laptop. Por lo que veo ya abriste el monitor, checa los voltajes de los conectores que alimentan las lamparas, haber que voltaje te estan mandando. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

Además de la fuente principal , tiene dos elevadores de tensión de unos 2.000 o 3.000 volts para encender los dos tubos de luz fria , fijate en eso. Seguí los cables siliconados que salen de los extremos de ellos para encontrarlos. Yo los pruebo con los viejos buscapolos de lámpara de neon , debe encender al tocar las 4 conecciones. 

saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 4, 2010)

checa si  los capacitores de la fuente no estan inchados,en especial dos de 1000µf por 10  volt que estan muy cerca de la ficha por donde  se conecta  el  monitor  a la pc
si no estan inchados medilos


----------



## Pitagorin (Oct 27, 2010)

Posiblemente sea el inverter, verifica si hay condensadores hinchados ó con manchas a su alrededor, tambien si hay transistores que hayan dejado recalentado el circuito impreso.


----------



## PhilipTyson (Nov 2, 2010)

Verifique los condensadores y están funcionando bien lo más extraño cuando lo enciendo y se queda encendido suena como si estuviera chicharrando una carne a la parrilla por que será y cuando suena así es cuando esta prendida la patilla

Tampoco son los tubos de luz fría por que el monitor enciende el sonido que escucho proviene de la fuente de alimentación


----------



## Wolfnight (Nov 3, 2010)

Hay una bobina (L902 por nombrar un nombre) que viene despues del puente rectificador checa si ese es el que hace el ruido, otra que los transformadores de potencia (los que van antes de los conectores a las lamparas le lleguen el voltaje correcto.


----------



## williamb (Nov 4, 2010)

Buenas tardes, como ya le dijeron anteriormente, revisa los condesadores, y ademas de esto en la misma targeta de la fuente, debe de haber una resistencia fusible que se altera, se pone resistiva y esta es la que da paso para los inverter.

WilliamB


----------



## M@nesoft (Mar 27, 2011)

Mira muchacho, el problema es sencillo, en la fuente hay una resistencia fusible que debe haberse abierto, mide tal resistencia y te daras cuenta que no mide, cambiala por otra igual y ese es el daño, las lamparas se alimentan por el voltaje que atravieza esta resistencia, no te pongas a dar mas pasos en falso, que tengas suerte


----------



## eduardocastano (Jun 10, 2012)

Buenas amigo, yo tengo un Monitor LCD Marca LG modelo Flatron W2363D. El problema que tiene es que no enciende, hubo un problema de luz y se apago y no quiso encender mas. Lo desarme y no encuentro fallas, medí los voltajes que van hacia la tarjeta madre y si están bien pero los voltajes que van hacia las lamparas no da nada, no se si sera que la fuente no enciende o sera otra cosa, el detalle también es que ese monitor enciende por un panel táctil. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## nocta (Jun 10, 2012)

Eduardo, podrías subir fotos de la fuente de ambos lados?

Un saludo.


----------



## eduardocastano (Jun 10, 2012)

Acá están dos fotos amigo


----------



## nocta (Jun 11, 2012)

No funciona nada o se apaga a los 2 segundos? El puente rectificador te da buen voltaje? Qué hay del capacitor principal? Te fijaste que no se hayan quemado las lámparas o la soldadura de las mismas?
OJO: que por los conectores de las lámparas salen más de 700v, tal vez por eso no te de nada.

En las fotos no parece haber nada raro.

Un saludo.


----------



## eduardocastano (Jun 11, 2012)

el capacitor esta bien, el rectificador también da buen voltaje, no prende nada, lo enchufo y solo da los voltajes a la otra placa que si 5v y 18v, la salida hacia las lamparas no da nada, como hago para saber si están bien las lamparas..?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

Con un buscapolos de los viejos esos de neon medis los 2000 V 

Saludos !


----------



## eduardocastano (Jun 11, 2012)

Y de donde saco esooOoo jajajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

eduardocastano dijo:


> Y de donde saco esooOoo jajajaj


 
cualquier casa de electricidad 







sinó con un ojo de buey de neon 






Con eso verificas si hay alta tensión para los tubos 

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 11, 2012)

lamparita de neon ,asi se pide en la casa de repuestos,que es lo que tiene adentro un busca-polo


----------



## eduardocastano (Jun 17, 2012)

A ok amigos, y a donde pegaria eso..? a los cables de las lamparas uno por uno..?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2012)

Si , a esos cables !

Saludos !


----------

